# MH Storage Costs



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I would be interested to know how much MH/RV storage costs in a secure locked yard with CTV, water but no permanent hook ups.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I pay £400 per annum - but no CCTV but the storage is on a working farm with it's own array of security. Silver standard CASSOA site.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hello

I think I paid about £300 per year in Sheffield.

Russell


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi. £115.00 per 6 months. Cameras, swipe card entry plus 2 locked gates before you get to our van. The best part being that its only about 2 1/2 miles down the road.

Nick.


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

I pay £250 per annum with no CCTV but the storage is on a working farm with reasonable security and its full. Storage is hard to come by in this area.

John


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

£300 per year . CASSOA gold site , cctv , guard dogs , wash facilities , stored inside , 10 mins from home and a really nice man who owns it .
Delboy
ps dont have room to park at home


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We pay £200 for storage on a casseo silver rated site, its a farm down a long single track road with CCTV. The first year we used it the insurance company refunded me £94 so net cost £106.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We pay £330 for 12 months on a CC site. CCTV and wardens always on site.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

£325 a year no cctv/ water / on a caravan dealership site.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We pay £310 24h security CCTV and a locked compound. CASSO Gold. That is for upto 22 Feet. I think it it is £395 for upto 28 Feet.

That is at Brownhills Durham...

Richard...


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi, £30 per month in a garage, with around 50 others, I have access by appointment, to work on the MH, and to give the engine a run, electricity, basic lighting, no CCTV, the next building operate 24/7, only two buildings in the area, security inspect daily inside and outside,


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

£300 per year, not a cassoa site, belongs to a farmer, but it's got 3 gates, 1 electric barrier, and 24 hour manned gatehouse.

So I'm quite satisfied.

Wilse


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Paid £250 last year, awaiting this years bill. CASSOA gold site, two gates swipe card, CCTV 24 hour guard, water, gas supplies.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

interesting question Peter, can I ask why you want to know lol, I would have thought you have plenty of space to park a motorhome


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

£375, CCTV owner lives on site locked gate at night

Derek


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

£180.00 per yr cctv 3 security barriers guard dog and warden on site at night sign van in and out owners live on site .water and leccy and van wash available. great family run businnes ,hard standing
i used to pay £220 per year to park on a grass standing in a cassoa gold site down the road where i forgot my key one day and it took me about 3 mins to work out how to open the gates without it !! owner said it had been that way for ten years when i showed him


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

OK here goes....................
on a farm 10 minutes from home - £70 per month......2 high security gates, owner on site, water available no electricity, access anytime.
We were quoted at our local (about 2 miles away) CASSOA with a 24 hour security guard, but access only 9 - 5 monday to friday £700 for 6 months plus VAT, but we are just within the M25.

Sandra


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

£400 per year with cctv, washing facility, inside clean & dry, permanent hookup, onsite live in security


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

£720.00 silver site near Horsham, seems to me to be really expensive compared to others, mind you if Johnscross started, then well, I'd consider it


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> interesting question Peter, can I ask why you want to know lol, I would have thought you have plenty of space to park a motorhome


Dave
I think Peter may be thinking of offering the service?

Peter
Mine is

CASSOA gold site , cctv , guard dogs. Access through serial no lock. No access after dusk. £235pa

Steve


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

£62 per month on a gold rated site on a marina, with 24hr access and security


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> can I ask why you want to know lol, I would have thought you have plenty of space to park a motorhome


I suspect it's called "Market Research", Dave :wink:

Gerald


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*storage*

Hi Peter, I pay £260 per annum,inside storage in a silver COSSA approved site.No cctv but,only one road in,the farmers son and his wife on site and two houses where farm hands stay,Mary who's retired does not miss anything when you come down the drive she's out at the door to give you a wave or on occasion give some free range hen or/and duck eggs, Eggscellant!!!
cheers


----------

